
Show HN: Monokai Pro: a beautiful, functional user interface for Sublime Text - monokai_nl
https://medium.com/@monokai/monokai-pro-beautiful-functionality-for-professional-developers-a6b9b283f0b3
======
monokai_nl
Direct link to website: [https://www.monokai.pro](https://www.monokai.pro)

Direct link to Sublime Text Package:
[https://packagecontrol.io/packages/Theme%20-%20Monokai%20Pro](https://packagecontrol.io/packages/Theme%20-%20Monokai%20Pro)

------
tuananh
seriously? A sublime theme that cost money? I don't think i've seen it before.
And it's based on Monokai colorscheme. Not much originality here.

~~~
monokai_nl
I'm interested to hear why you're surprised that it costs money?

~~~
ship_it
Tbh, I've used ST3 for years and never seen pay-to-use theme, especially not
the one that looks 90% like free-to-use Monokai.

What are the advantages?

~~~
monokai_nl
Monokai was created in 2006. I felt it was time for an upgrade. These are the
main advantages:

1\. The colors are more balanced. If you look carefully at the old Monokai
(through your eyelashes), you'll notice some colors 'pop' more than others.
Monokai pro solves that issue by balancing its colors based on their perceived
lightness. It reads more effortlessly.

2\. Custom made, pixel perfect file icons, in matching colors.

3\. A user interface that doesn't get in your way, based on the same colors of
the syntax highlighting. Monokai Pro is a color scheme and user interface
theme in one. It's an integrated whole.

4\. Sidebar font syncing based on your user font setting.

5\. Five filter variations based on the standard Monokai Pro.

